# [Risolto] Hostname e domainname

## Deus Ex

Mi chiedevo: è normale non avere i file /etc/conf.d/hostname e /etc/conf.d/domainname ?

In effetti ultimamente se ne sta parlando nel forum, e ho visto che lanciando "startx" compare un "hostname: host unknown".

Ma il mio /etc/hosts mi sembra corretto:

```
127.0.0.1       darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar localhost 

192.168.1.4     darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar

```

dove darkstar è il mio hostname e 192.168.1.4 è l'IP che mi dà il DHCP server del mio router....

Any idea??

Grazie delle risposte  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. non è normale.

suppongo tu abbia fatto male qualche aggiornamento dalle vecchie versioni di baselayout

 */etc/conf.d/hostname wrote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> # Set to the hostname of this machine
> 
> HOSTNAME=""

 

 */etc/conf.d/domainname wrote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/domainname
> 
> # When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?
> 
> # If you wish to always override DHCP/whatever, set this to 1.
> ...

 

la loro funzione è ortogonale, rispetto a /etc/hosts, quello non basta

----------

## Deus Ex

Ok, ho aggiornato il baselayout e ora i files sono presenti.

Ma ho ancora l'errore dell'hostname dopo startx, e inoltre il tutto ora risulta lentissimo...

Suggerimenti?

----------

## X-Drum

hai riavviato?

il servizio domainname è stato lanciato dopo la modifica?

che cosa ritorna:

```
uname -n 
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Inoltre mi sbaglierò,ma ci l'ordine in /etc/hosts dovrebbe essere 

```
127.0.0.1 localhost $tuonome
```

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la loro funzione è ortogonale, rispetto a /etc/hosts, quello non basta

 

Creco he più che ortogonale quei file di configurazione "vadano a braccetto"  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Inoltre mi sbaglierò,ma ci l'ordine in /etc/hosts dovrebbe essere 
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1 localhost $tuonome
> ```
> ...

 

cmq sicuramente la soluzione sara' questa qui, visto che il tuo hostname non penso che puoi risolverlo tramite un DNS esterno, ama solo utilizzando il tuo file hosts   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Allora,

uname -a dà:

```
Linux darkstar 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #7 PREEMPT Sat Dec 10 21:42:48 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Inoltre nel runlevel "boot", domainname è installato, ma ho provveduto anche a rilanciarlo dopo le modifiche. Risultato identico.

Inoltre ho scritto 

```
127.0.0.1 localhost darkstar
```

 ma non è cambiato nulla...

Non è che influisce anche la presenza del 

```
192.168.1.4 darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar 
```

??

Grazie ancora dei suggerimenti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh tu prova a commentare quell'ultima linea, se non ti convince. Fai le tue prove e poi giudica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Commentata: risultato identico.

Continua a comparire "unknown host".

Magari posto /etc/hosts per come l'ho modificato ora:

```
#

# hosts         This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#               mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#               used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#               On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#               "named" name server.

# Syntax:

#    

# IP-Address  Full-Qualified-Hostname  Short-Hostname

#

127.0.0.1       localhost darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar

192.168.1.3     darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar

# special IPv6 addresses

::1             localhost ipv6-localhost ipv6-loopback

fe00::0         ipv6-localnet

ff00::0         ipv6-mcastprefix

ff02::1         ipv6-allnodes

ff02::2         ipv6-allrouters

ff02::3         ipv6-allhosts

```

Frattanto ho fatto un upgrade e ho tolto dhcpcd per dhclient, e ho anche l'IP diverso (192.168.1.3)

Qualcuno ha idea se magari /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/conf.d/domainname, /etc/conf.d/hostname e altri possano determinare questo comportamento?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

posta

```
hostname --fqdn

cat /etc/conf.d/domainname

cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## Deus Ex

Dunque.

hostname --fqdn dà:

```
hostname: Host name lookup failure
```

cat /etc/conf.d/domainname dà:

```
# /etc/conf.d/domainname

# When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?

#  0 = let dhcp/whatever override DNSDOMAIN

#  1 = override dhcp/whatever with DNSDOMAIN

OVERRIDE=1

# To have a proper FQDN, you need to setup /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf

# (domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf and FQDN in /etc/hosts).

#

# DNSDOMAIN merely sets the domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf, see 

# the resolv.conf(5) manpage for more info.

DNSDOMAIN="Gentoo.Home"

# For information on setting up NIS, please see:

#   http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/

NISDOMAIN=""

```

cat /etc/conf.d/hostname dà:

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="darkstar"

```

infine, cat /etc/resolv.conf dà:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 193.70.192.25

nameserver 193.70.152.25

domain Gentoo.Home

```

Spero siano d'aiuto per capire la situazione!

Grazie infinite!

----------

## makoomba

modifica /etc/hosts

```
....

127.0.0.1       localhost 

192.168.1.3     darkstar.Gentoo.Home darkstar

....
```

192.168.1.3 corrisponde all'ip della scheda di rete ?

----------

## Deus Ex

Sì, esatto.

Ora provo.

Grazie ancora

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho modificato /etc/hosts in questo senso, ma nulla da fare. Mi da ancora "host unknown".

Avevo provato anche a commentare la riga con l'indirizzo IP intero (192.168.1.3), e lasciando solo la riga del "127.0.0.1 localhost darkstar", visto che il server DHCP del router mi assegna l'IP dinamico, ma è ancora più lento.

Sapevo io che le reti, prima o poi, mi avrebero fregato....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma riavvii il demone net.* ad ogni modifica?

----------

## Deus Ex

do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" ogni volta che faccio una modifica.

Quest'ultima volta ho addirittura riavviato il pc.  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Sto facendo prove su prove, ma abbastanza seza logica ormai...

Nessuna idea da proporre? Purtroppo immagino che la soluzione sarà alquanto banale....   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## eaglematt

ho anch'io lo stesso problema

e ho provato quasi  tutte le combinazioni 

la cosa frustrante e che in qualche modo (cioè usando i conf in maniera std)

almeno il pc me lo prende ma il nome del dominiio non  c'è verso

Ciao ciao Matt

----------

## makoomba

posta

```
ifconfig eth0

egrep -vE '^#' /etc/host.conf

```

----------

## Deus Ex

Questo è l'output di ifconfig eth0:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:12:8D:63  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:747 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:463075 (452.2 Kb)  TX bytes:157986 (154.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:177 Base address:0x4000 
```

e questo è quello di egrep -vE '^#' /etc/host.conf:

```
order hosts, bind

mdns off

multi on
```

Da notare che l'ultimo "multi", con questa attuale configurazione, l'ho provato sia "on" che "off", e il risultato è sempre "host unknown".

Grazie ancora Makoomba per i tentativi che stai facendo di darmi una mano, e grazie anche a tutti gli altri per l'interessamento.  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

ok, sistema /etc/hosts come ti ho scritto prima

poi dai

```
/etc/init.d/hostname zap && /etc/init.d/hostname start 

/etc/init.d/domainname zap && /etc/init.d/domainname start && hostname --fqdn
```

e posta l'output

----------

## Deus Ex

Questo è l'output, in sequenza, dei due comandi:

```
/etc/init.d/hostname zap && /etc/init.d/hostname start

* Setting hostname to darkstar ...                                       [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/domainname zap && /etc/init.d/domainname start && hostname --fqdn

* Setting DNS domainname to Gentoo.Home ...                              [ ok ]

darkstar.Gentoo.Home
```

----------

## Deus Ex

Non ci posso credere. Ho risolto il problema.

E non era un problema di impostazioni, ma solo di permessi di /etc/hosts! 

Ho avuto l'illuminazione quando ho lanciato X da root, e non mi ha dato nessun problema! Allora ho aggiunto un +rw al file e come per magia X è diventato un razzo!

Ma ora mi chiedo: è normale che /etc/hosts necessiti di questi permessi in lettura ed esecuzione per essere letto da xinit lanciato da utente?

Grazie infinite a tutti, a cominciare da Makoomba, per i problemi idioti posti da un niubbo sempre più orgoglioso di fare parte di questa comunità!

Grazie infinite!  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

